# Motor Wiring for LGB Uintah #51



## Fast Eddie (May 16, 2009)

I am converting LGB Uintah #51 back to track power from Locolinc and battery power. What is the correct colored wire to connect to each position in the plug left to right, from the side where the wire enters the plug with pins down? I believe it is Yellow-White-Brown-Green. Is this correct? I lost the diagram I made when I did the initial conversion.


----------



## Fast Eddie (May 16, 2009)

Anybody know where I might be able to get a wiring diagram for this locomotive?


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

There is some wiring information in the exploded parts diagram - last pages.
You can download that from the Garden Railroad database we are putting together.

http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=539&mode=search&l=english

I'm not aware that LGB ever published a schematic of any wiring of any of their engines - if they have, I would sure love to hear about it.


Knut


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

If the LGB site still exists, they had complete drawings of the Uintah and sumpter valley. I downloaded them to do work on my SV mallet. Only problem was I had to get a friend who spoke German to translate it. 

I'll dig them out and check for you as well.


----------



## Fast Eddie (May 16, 2009)

Knut:

I have that PDF. While it clearly shows the wires at the motor block the plug end is not clear.

Thanks.

Ed


----------



## Fast Eddie (May 16, 2009)

Paintjockey:

If it is the 9 page pdf Knut referred to it won't help. However, if it is something different it may be of assistance.

Thanks.

Ed


----------

